# lures - natural colors or crazy colours



## WhipperSnapper (Jun 2, 2012)

natural lures catch more fish - fact or fishy?
I've always thought that natural colours caught more fish. recently ive been put off...
whenever i fish moreton bay it would be a beautifal blue green clear water, so whenever it looked like that i would fish with transparent with green tint my favourite being the eco-gear sx 48 in green ghost (which they took off their product line) and my favourite lure of all time the atomic hardz shad 40 (shalow diver) in green ghost. these lures worked a treat on bream flathead pike tailor basically anything that swam. Murky conditions on the other hand i used lures that look like baitfish in the murky water such as the akff famous ecogear sx 40 in gold tiger thingo. and for deeper water or lakes I pick the lt switchblade in bronze.
...recently some lures have put me off... rapala xr6 clown and olive green. but the clownlooks compltely crazy and works anywhere in any conditions...
so my question is whats your favourite lure and is it natural or crazy colours (i understand if your keeping your lure secret)
as a thank you in advance ill post some photos of my favourite lures


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

My fav hb is a tilsan pink minnow i use for going after flattys, I also like pink and green for plastics for a range of differnt fish.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Nuclear chicken. Poule radioactif. Looks like nothing under the sea. Catches heaps fish. Enough said.


----------



## WhipperSnapper (Jun 2, 2012)

skorgard said:


> Nuclear chicken. Poule radioactif. Looks like nothing under the sea. Catches heaps fish. Enough said.


actually I've had a lot of success on the snapper with the nuclear chickens don't know why but they love the green an red or green and orange. Makes me wonder what they think it is...


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

skorgard said:


> Nuclear chicken. Poule radioactif. Looks like nothing under the sea. Catches heaps fish. Enough said.


Actually there's a wrasse I used to come across occasionally as bycatch in Raby Bay in Brissie with very similar colours. I'm not suggesting that every fish caught on a nuke chook thinks it's a little wrasse, but rather that it may not be as outrageous a colour scheme as we think at first.


----------



## si75 (Feb 26, 2008)

The other thing that might be worth considering is that the colours you are seeing on the surface are not the same as they would be underwater


----------



## ryan (May 30, 2012)

rapalla xr6 or xr8 in glass ghost or clown favourite lure of all time no matter hw hard the fishing is an xr6 glass ghost will always get hit by something


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

I honestly think fish see colors alot different to what we do but who knows


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Scientists. Scientists know. Interesting fact: mantis shrimps can see many more colours than we can, including those in the ultra-violet range. Plus they look cool. I wonder which came first- did they get super vision to appreciate their own look, or did they start dressing up for mardi gras so they'd have something to look at in an otherwise drab and boring world. While we can see three primary colours, they can see up to twelve. It's akin to being able to see radio waves and them having a colours we can't even imagine. If we could see what a mantis shrimp see, our brains would melt and we'd live out our days a babbling mess, transfixed by the colour of our own poop. I made the last part up. Mantis shrimp.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Nuc Chook - yes !
Hard body qantas lures - yes !
Also red and white SPs - yes !
Gulp sandworms in camo - yes !
Also like the gold sx40/48 (murky legend)

Mostly crazy - but occasionally natural


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

scater said:


> It's akin to being able to see radio waves and them having a colours we can't even imagine. If we could see what a mantis shrimp see, our brains would melt and we'd live out our days a babbling mess, transfixed by the colour of our own poop. I made the last part up. Mantis shrimp.


Puts a new spin on Gra feeling brown


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

One of my favourite lures would have to be the Predatek Boomerang in Poddy Mullet. Fairly natural colours. Seems to catch a wide variety of fish.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey, I've caught one of those before.
They'll take a thumb just as soon as look at you.

BTW the plastic is Channel Island 'Chovy.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Zed said:


> Hey, I've caught one of those before.
> They'll take a thumb just as soon as look at you.
> 
> BTW the plastic is Channel Island 'Chovy.


What was it trying to do?
Eat it or hump it?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Either way, I retrieve my plastics sexy.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Obviously, a lot of wrist action on your rod eh?


----------

